# Neolamprologus multifasciatus: Up, Close and Personal. Video attached



## jerrytheplater (Apr 11, 2007)

Nice video. Very nice close up of the fry. The Slow Motion was of the Sumba Comps in the early part of the video, correct?

My Multies dig till they hit bottom. The mound they've made currently is at least 6 inches tall. I try keeping Crypts in with them, but they dig them out. Even ones established for over a year.


----------



## DaveP1982 (Mar 9, 2014)

Great fish I have all the bits I need for a 20 gallon shell dweller tank it's my next project just need to get some lighting. Great video.


----------



## Jack Gilvey (Jun 16, 2008)

Love it! The shot of the fry is great. These will be my next tank.


----------



## sumer (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I am glad you all liked the vid 



jerrytheplater said:


> Nice video. Very nice close up of the fry. The Slow Motion was of the Sumba Comps in the early part of the video, correct?
> 
> My Multies dig till they hit bottom. The mound they've made currently is at least 6 inches tall. I try keeping Crypts in with them, but they dig them out. Even ones established for over a year.


Thanks 
the slow mo starts at around 2:40-ish.. 
I need to do something to make it more obvious. Adobe premiere pro is a giant software. It will take me some time to learn it.


----------



## T Jager (May 23, 2012)

Great vid and great tang tank. Do your multies attack your hand while doing maintenance? My brevis are relentless when breeding, even drawing blood at times. Lil sob!


----------



## sumer (Feb 6, 2010)

Haha.. No my multies go into their shells when I put my hands in the tank.


----------

